# Health Insurance



## FreddyBee (Sep 2, 2016)

I am thinking of retiring to live in Thailand next year, when I will be 66. The visa and income requirements shouldn't be a problem. I have lived in Bangkok in the past and have good friends there. My main issue is health insurance. Can anyone give me guidance on (a) how best to get health insurance, and (b) how much I should probably allow for my health insurance costs (monthly or annually). Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## 1novemberboy4u (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm surprised that the members here are so reluctant to point you in the right direction !

I made enquiries about health insurance and got quoted £5000 per year. I find this rather a lot especially as I'm never ill. 
In ten years I would have given someone £50,000 of my money.

My view is wait until your ill and fly home ?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Whichever health insurance company you may consider check first they are accepted by Thai hospitals - several are blacklisted due to payment problems.

You could try Cignaglobal who offer competitive rates against the large wellknown companies , like BUPA for example. I've used BUPA for years , never made a claim but the annual premiums still skyrocket once you hit 60. Also some health insurance firms will not take new clients over 60.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

If you are still 65 now , then start insurance before you are 66 as you are on the cut off year , most are on bupa here at about £500 per year , and they do work fine , you get full medical check before you join , then one month cool off period , then fully covered , some of the all sing and dancing ones are stepped pre 55 about £1000 per year going up in stepped rate to max £3500 until age 75 others have a high start rate £2500 per year pre 55 and you pay same amount every year until you die ( no age amount ) these insurance are over the top , all ailments cover standard 32 mil , with full doctor , nurses, house calls oh ( cancer included ) just stick with bupa join now at 65 and they will keep cover until 75 , yearly about ( £500 ). Over 65 you can still get bupa but it's renewed every year and still same price , medical every year , ps £5000 per year wrong !!!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Best way to buy insurance is read the expat forums local to your intended town / city. If there is a good insurance agent, he will have been talked about.

In 2012 my future insurance agent sent me a spreadsheet with prices for the companies he handled. The average of 8 annual premiums for the 66-70 age group was 112,951 THB. Annual premiums ranged from 39k to 129k. 

I have the ACS Asia Expat policy. Covers me for 7 SE Asia countries. Emergency care or anything requiring hospitalization is covered in the rest of the world if out of the 7 countries for < 7 weeks. Age limit for first getting the policy is 65. Policy is terminated at age 75. Such restrictions are not uncommon.


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

Martinsyam said:


> If you are still 65 now , then start insurance before you are 66 as you are on the cut off year , most are on bupa here at about £500 per year , and they do work fine , you get full medical check before you join , then one month cool off period , then fully covered , some of the all sing and dancing ones are stepped pre 55 about £1000 per year going up in stepped rate to max £3500 until age 75 others have a high start rate £2500 per year pre 55 and you pay same amount every year until you die ( no age amount ) these insurance are over the top , all ailments cover standard 32 mil , with full doctor , nurses, house calls oh ( cancer included ) just stick with bupa join now at 65 and they will keep cover until 75 , yearly about ( £500 ). Over 65 you can still get bupa but it's renewed every year and still same price , medical every year , ps £5000 per year wrong !!!


I have also been quoted £4000 to £5000 per year premium (dependant on level of cover) 



dancebert said:


> Best way to buy insurance is read the expat forums local to your intended town / city. If there is a good insurance agent, he will have been talked about.
> 
> In 2012 my future insurance agent sent me a spreadsheet with prices for the companies he handled. The average of 8 annual premiums for the 66-70 age group was 112,951 THB. Annual premiums ranged from 39k to 129k.
> 
> I have the ACS Asia Expat policy. Covers me for 7 SE Asia countries. Emergency care or anything requiring hospitalization is covered in the rest of the world if out of the 7 countries for < 7 weeks. Age limit for first getting the policy is 65. Policy is terminated at age 75. Such restrictions are not uncommon.



Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------

